# Vera Bradley mini laptop bag and iPad?



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone use the mini laptop bag as a case for their iPad?  I just received the iPad w/smartcover and need
a case to put it in.  I was hoping someone might have some input for the VB mini laptop, anyone?  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This was discussed a while back and the iPad does fit the mini-laptop bag.


----------

